# Casio Protrek PRW3000-1a Nato Strap



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

I want to install an all-black Nato strap to my Casio Protrek PRW3000-1A.


Two questions:


1) Which NATO band will work on this watch? Any one with 22mm width?


2) How do I install it?


I tried google, this forum and youtube to no avail. Thanks all.


----------



## anathema (Nov 8, 2008)

Hate to say it, but the 3000 series is very foolishly (IMO) only a 16mm lug width.

Not sure on the install, but good luck!


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

anathema said:


> Hate to say it, but the 3000 series is very foolishly (IMO) only a 16mm lug width.
> 
> Not sure on the install, but good luck!


Is it possible to buy a 24mm or 22mm lug width NATO strap and cut it to fit the 16mm lug width?


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

What about using gshock strap adapters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rentacop said:


> What about using gshock strap adapters?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they make them for the prw3000?


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

These are 16mm and take a 24mm strap:
http://www.suppaparts.com/suppag.php
I've got a set, they may not be exactly what perfect. Enter "Suppa" into the search bar and take a look at the thread I started on them (not sure how to post a link to the thread....)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Here's another place that sells strap adapters, west coast time:
http://www.westcoastime.com/gshocadcasfo.html
I've never used them but they're 16mm as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! Can either of you confirm these will work on the PRW 3000?

Don't want to drop $40 if its unkown. Thanks


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Not sure, you might be able to shoot them an email though. What does the end of the strap look like? The ProTreks tend to have different straps than the GShocks. But if it's 16mm I would be willing to bet it would work...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

I emailed Casio. No response yet (that was last Friday). 

Will let y'all know what I hear back. Don't want to pull the trigger and get stuck with adapters that won't work.


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

Both suppa and west coast time said they didn't know. One said to ask on this forum! 

Still no word from Casio. Anyone else know??


----------



## anathema (Nov 8, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to jump in the deep end! If you do it, and succeed, then everyone will know!

Plus the dimensions seem to match fine. At worst, maybe have to do some fine filing but I doubt it.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Worst case, if they don't fit someone on here would buy them off of you I'm sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

The only thing I'm nervous about is the "I" shaped case appendage that would go right into the adapter and NATO strap. 

I can cut the strap. Don't think I can cut the adapters and still have them function. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

Casio and all the parts stores confirmed there are no lug adapters currently that will work on the prw3000. This is a shame because the watch is awesome but the band blows. Doesn't match the masculinity of the watch. Reminds me of a timex triathlon runners band. I want my 24mm blackout NATO strap.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjnavarro (Feb 21, 2014)

Hoping to find news on this as well.


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

I checked in with a watch distributor and another parts place today - no dice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waumpuscat (Feb 15, 2014)

anybody figure out how to use a different strap yet. thinking about pulling the trigger on this watch but would really like to use a zulu or nato on it


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not yet....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

I agree with the Nato/Zulu on the Prw3000.
Buy some nylon strapping a bit of velcro (hate buckles on a working/deployment strap) and go to town. Took an evening with the kids in front of the tube, couldn't be happier. The only thing that took real time was making the pass-through ring. I decided to make my own out of old tool steel. Always looking for an excuse to bust out some smithing and bang on some iron.


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone get a 22-24mm NATO strap to work?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

The easiest way of making a nice and fat zulu/nato to work would be to:
1. Mark where on the strap you want her to ride (tab bars two per side).
2. With a hole punch or scissors notch in 2ish mm per.
3. light a match and heat seal the cuts (assuming you're using nylon).
The width can be left a touch wide so you have a nice and snug fit.
for my taste those extensions defeat the purpose of a Nato strap by adding so much bulk and profile.
This is on a homemade job, but you get the idea.


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks but I don't get the idea fully. Would you mind explaining in more details? Could you post some more pics of the band and case? Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 80211ninja (Mar 9, 2014)

What size zulu strap did you use @aaamax?


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

mjs84 said:


> Thanks but I don't get the idea fully. Would you mind explaining in more details? Could you post some more pics of the band and case? Looks great!


Here's a simple drawing. clip the sides where the bars need the strap narrow. Then just heat/burn the cut edges so they don't fray.
Gotta luv the Nato strap (zulu actually)
Cheers,


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

80211ninja said:


> What size zulu strap did you use @aaamax?


i used a strip of 30mm nylon with 17mm where the watch goes. Had to clip and seal tab areas 2mm in for the bars to fit.


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks so you used the bars that came on the watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks awesome! Where'd you order the strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, absolutely. Those aftermarket things just ruin the profile in my opinion.
You will be pleased with your results. Just go slow and make sure you seal the cut edges. It's great that good zulus are pretty darn cheap.
Lets see some pics when you're done!
Good luck.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

mjs84 said:


> Looks awesome! Where'd you order the strap?


I bought some ballistic nylon from a gun repair guy I know. But any regular big fabric/upholstery store would have good quality nylon.
There's a thread in this ABC section I put up from about a week ago about making it if you're curious as to how. This is The best way for you to get EXACTLY what you want. Especially with this watch, you have to have the band that makes it 100%. The best tool I have bought in ages. The Prw3000. Truly can't say enough good about it.
For store bought, there is a good dealer from Australia selling many diff zulus/natos on ebay for 10-$15
Cheers.


----------



## 80211ninja (Mar 9, 2014)

aaamax said:


> i used a strip of 30mm nylon with 17mm where the watch goes. Had to clip and seal tab areas 2mm in for the bars to fit.


Sounds easy enough. I went for a 22mm on Amazon for 6.99. Anything would look/feel better than stock strap imo anyways.


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

I ordered a black pvd 24mm NATO strap. I'm going to try the suggestion. Figure I will remove the stock strap and bars, line up the NATO strap and mark the cuts, cut, then lay the strap on the watch and install the bars. Hope it works. I will give a report. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

I received my NATO strap today. 

How do you remove the prw-3000 strap? The manual doesn't say.

Thanka


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

The spring bars come out by unscrewing. Support one side with a driver and undo the other side with counter clockwise turns with another driver.

I can confirm this way - using the existing spring bars and cutting - does work for the prw-1000.

Unfortunately I rushed my cuts and cut out too much. It's a sloppy job but you get the idea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks bloody awesome! Are you getting any bunching of the strap under the watch? I did at first, but then somehow it went away! And it's nylon which shouldn't shrink.
Again, looks great.


----------



## mjs84 (Jan 30, 2013)

No bunching at all. High quality strap from deluca. Wish I would've taken more time on the cuts. It doesn't need much. Not worth buying a $35 strap though to try again. Just go slow guys if you follow this method. 

Also you need to make your cuts then align the strap to the watch without the spring bars on. Then reinstall the bars to hold the strap in place. This is bc at 24mm there isn't enough room between the watch and spring bars to pull it through as you would with a normal NATO strap install. 

Thanks for the tips all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxsterok (May 27, 2015)

Hi Guys, I just found out that there are two new models of PRW-3000:
PRW-3000G
PRW-3000G7
They both have adapters for "NATO" Strap. And something that looks like NATO Strap. Do anyone know where to find these band adapters?


----------



## EdwardChen (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry, I can't help with finding those strap adapters, but I wanted to show one of the straps I've been using, it's a cheapie that I got at WalMart, I think it was originally for a Timex Ironman watch. It has a thinner 16mm elastic section that I put through bars, kind of similar in design to aaamax's strap. Check out the watch band rack at walmart. The only thing I don't like is that the band has the velcro around the entire outside and the actual Nylon strap part has a cheap feeling weave.















Allstrap Voguestrap Velcro Watchband, Black - Walmart.com


----------



## OmegaDS (Oct 5, 2015)

Would any Casio 16mm band fit? I've seen all-black 6900 bands on Amazon and such that state they are 16mm bands.

Thanks!


----------



## Elchu4 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello there,

I have been looking for an adapter for my Casio Pathfinder PRW S3000; however, no luck. Howver, I installed a Panacord strap, which you can purchase for about $17.00 and the watch looks great and feels very confortable. Just a little patience to install.


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

boxsterok said:


> Hi Guys, I just found out that there are two new models of PRW-3000:
> PRW-3000G
> PRW-3000G7
> They both have adapters for "NATO" Strap. And something that looks like NATO Strap. Do anyone know where to find these band adapters?
> View attachment 4125953


Any luck finding them.


----------



## tf2addict (Aug 27, 2016)

aaamax said:


> The easiest way of making a nice and fat zulu/nato to work would be to:
> 1. Mark where on the strap you want her to ride (tab bars two per side).
> 2. With a hole punch or scissors notch in 2ish mm per.
> 3. light a match and heat seal the cuts (assuming you're using nylon).
> ...


Thanks for the instructions. Any chance you could post a closeup pic and more to the side?


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

tf2addict said:


> Thanks for the instructions. Any chance you could post a closeup pic and more to the side?


Just buy the strap adapters.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/installing-nato-band-prw-3000-3100-success-3513242.html


----------



## tf2addict (Aug 27, 2016)

colorado4wheel said:


> Just buy the strap adapters.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/installing-nato-band-prw-3000-3100-success-3513242.html


I'd like to avoid adapters, I think they look terrible and also I can't imagine they help the feel of the fit.

I have a NATO band on order, I will see what I can do with fitting it.


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks are subjective. Fit is not an issue, very comfortable. Cutting a strap is not exactly attractive either. They are $15 so worth a try if you could live with the looks.


----------

